# Did I make the right decision?



## back2justme (Nov 12, 2015)

I recently moved my baby and I out of our home and told my husband I wanted a separation. The marriage itself I do not feel is healthy for either one of us or our child. I am experiencing bad anxiety. I feel like I have zero control over my life and am terrified if I am making the right decision. Is this horrible anxiety feeling normal?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes. You do what you need to do to get your life together. You fake it til ya make it. Be productive and be positive. Get enough sleep, work hard, lean on your best friend/sister.... it gets better. It gets easier.


----------



## thebirdman (Apr 5, 2014)

back2justme said:


> I recently moved my baby and I out of our home and told my husband I wanted a separation. The marriage itself I do not feel is healthy for either one of us or our child. I am experiencing bad anxiety. I feel like I have zero control over my life and am terrified if I am making the right decision. Is this horrible anxiety feeling normal?


That depends. What brought you to a place where you felt you needed to make this decision?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree. There is no way anyone else knows if you made the right decision without more info.

What were the issues in your marriage that are the basis of you leaving?


----------

